# Tivo Remote lost TV Programming



## bobbypats (Jun 19, 2016)

Has anyone had an issue with their Tivo remote losing the TV setting? My remote all of sudden stopped working. I have gone through setup again for my tv (Samsung 2016 model) and have tried all codes from the menu plus the 0999 process. None of those have worked. 


Thoughts?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Low batteries? All I got. TV uses IR, Bolt uses RF (usually). Maybe it makes a difference? The RF Remote Battery Level is under System Information (under Help->Account & System Info)


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

justen_m said:


> Low batteries? All I got. TV uses IR, Bolt uses RF (usually). Maybe it makes a difference? The RF Remote Battery Level is under System Information (under Help->Account & System Info)


I've seen this where the batteries are low and RF is still working but not IR for the TV.

Scott


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> I've seen this where the batteries are low and RF is still working but not IR for the TV.


At least with my Roamio's, the first sign of low battery is not controlling my AV receiver volume but still controlling the TiVo's.
Since I usually turn on/off my TV with my Harmony remote, I never see the TV issue.

Haven't had the Bolt long enough for the batteries to die yet.

I gave up trying to control the TiVo's with the Harmony, as it the TiVo's kept reverting to "0" remote code, so all of them were turning on, or going into TiVo Central when I was trying to control just one of them.
Peanut's fit the hand better anyway.

phox


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

phox_mulder said:


> I gave up trying to control the TiVo's with the Harmony, as it the TiVo's kept reverting to "0" remote code, so all of them were turning on, or going into TiVo Central when I was trying to control just one of them.
> Peanut's fit the hand better anyway.
> 
> phox


I've never had any trouble with Harmony's being able to control TiVo's at Remote Address' 1-9. The Harmony Database leaves a lot to be desired as to 'default' settings for those address', but if you add the TiVo as Address 1 or 2, then the Harmony will only send those address'. All TiVo's ALWAYS respond to address 0.

-KP


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

My S3 and TivoHD didn't have any problem being controlled by my old Harmony 880, but the new Roamios and Bolt don't work very well with my new Harmony remote that replaced the 880 when it finally died.(forget the model number, and am at work so can't check, maybe it's in my sig?)

Also the Bolt won't keep the address change, changed it to 3 and it mysteriously changed back to 0 on it's own, tried changing it to 2, same problem after a couple days.
I've had it at 1 for a week now, and it seems to be keeping happy with that address.

Of course, all the changes required me to change the addresses on my other Roamios, then relearn the changes on the Harmony.
Decided it's more trouble than it's worth and just use the Harmony to turn on the Onkyo, change the input, turn on the TV and change the input, then use the Tivo remotes to control each TiVo, then use the Harmony to turn off the TV and Onkyo.

Used Sharpie to label the 2 black remotes as to which Roamio they were.

ETA, I guess I need to update my sig, don't have the S3 or the 880 anymore.

phox


----------



## Redoctobyr (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd start with the simple stuff, as suggested. 

New batteries is easy. Also try putting the remote close to the TV (if you know where the IR receiver is), to see if it responds, which would indicate just a weak signal. 

And you can aim the remote at a digital camera (phone should work), and see if the camera shows the IR LED lighting up when you press a button on the remote. If you don't see anything, check with another remote, to ensure the camera is showing IR. If the IR emitter isn't working for some reason, then that would certainly explain it.


----------



## DallasGG (May 5, 2015)

justen_m said:


> Low batteries? All I got. TV uses IR, Bolt uses RF (usually). Maybe it makes a difference? The RF Remote Battery Level is under System Information (under Help->Account & System Info)


Thanks!

My Tivo remote was working but had ceased being able to control the volume on my A/V system (LG LHT854 sound system). Even though the batteries weren't dead and still had some charge left, after I put fresh batteries in the Tivo Remote, the Tivo Remote was then able to control my A/V sound system again.


----------

